# Smoked Cherry Limeade and Honey Brown Sugar Almonds



## wutang (Jun 29, 2009)

I have been thinking about smoking cherries for a cherry lemonade but decided to use limeade instead . It has also been a while since I made almonds
Here are the cherries and the almonds about to go into the smoker


Almonds after about 45 minutes at 220 degrees burning RO lump and pecan chunks


Put the almonds in a bowl and drizzled some honey over them, stirred until coated and then stirred in a handful of brown sugar. Layed them back out on the sheet.


After another 20 or so minutes so the sugar can melt a little. I stirred them a couple times as they cooled so they would not stick. 


Cherries all done. About an hour and a half total time


Split open the cherries and removed the pits. Then smashed the cherries in the bottom of a pitcher before filling with store-bought limeade.


And my snack while I was waiting for some ribs to get done on the drum.


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Jun 29, 2009)

Now that is a cool idea! I never thought I'd say that any smoked fruit would look good! Those sure do....good lookin' Almonds, too!

Nice one!

Eric


----------



## erain (Jun 29, 2009)

if its as good as it looks man, i go for a glass a that!!!


----------



## rivet (Jun 29, 2009)

Good grief that looks good! GREAT idea on the limeade.


----------

